# Anyone considering the Verizon GSIII Dev version, take a look...



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

at this program thru Samsung:

Samsung Smartphone Upgrade

Although after looking at what they would pay for various phones, you can most likely sell it outright for more.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

$185 for my Gnex, boo! LoL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Up to $300 for my $650 phone! _Sweet!_


----------

